
See the Arctic Refuge’s Fragile Beauty (2017) - mooreds
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/photography/proof/2017/12/arctic-national-wildlife-refuge-wildlife-photos-anwr-protection/
======
pmontra
Apparently this is from fall 2017. See this link [1] and the reference in the
article to whether the Democrats will take control of Congress in 2018

[1] [http://www.campionadvocacyfund.org/protect-
wilderness/floria...](http://www.campionadvocacyfund.org/protect-
wilderness/florian-schulz-in-nat-geo-see-the-arctic-refuges-fragile-beauty/)

